# Weather looks good Wed. 3/31 and Thur. 4/1 For Deep Drop Trip!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Weather looks good!!!

Deep water groupers, and tilefish should be bitting. We'll try to get our Jacks on the way out and what ever else we can (mingos and triggers) on the way back in.

If anybody can go please call or PM


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

PM Sent.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

DO you have room for 2 on friday? If so how much?


----------

